# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  HTW SkyOne - a new 3D printer with SCARA mechanics - 3dlaboratorio.es

## HTW

Welcome to our web site 3dlaboratorio.es and come to know the newest industrial 3D printer SkyOne based on SCARA mechanics.

Uncommon design and metal construction of the printer lead to some definite advantages:

It is very compact and easily can be moved in a daypack. And along with this the printing area is 140x190x200 mmIt is very silent. It easily could be used even close to a bedroom.It is very precise. All printed items could be replicated many times without calibration between printings. And all printed items will be a precise copies without any failures or deviations.It also could be used as a mini CNC machine as can be easily transformed to an engraving or milling machine.

SkyOne 3D printer is ideal for prototyping purposes.

SkyOne-B_R_2.jpg

----------


## HTW

*Printer resolution*

—  Table step along Z axis - 0,0075mm
—  Angle step of SCARA operating mechanism is 0.0225 deg or 0?1’21”,
reduction gradient at working surface X-Y 
axises is givenin the figure below.
resolution-en.jpg


*3D printer characteristics*

—  3D printing technology - FDM (Fused Deposition Modeling)
—  Plot area (printing area) 140x190x200mm
—  Layer thickness - from 0.1mm
—  Filament diameter 1.75mm
—  Nozzle diameter 0.4mm 
     (optionally available from 0.3mm to 1mm)
—  Printing speed 80 mm/s
—  Maximum printing speed 120 mm/s
—  3D printing software - Repetier-Host
—  Supported 3D models file extensions - STL, OB, Simplify 3D
*

Delivery in complete sets*

—  CNC machine SkyOne
—  Table with heating fnction, with glass surface
—  Direct extruder with nozzle diameter 0.4mm
—  Organic glass protection screen
—  One spool of milky color PLA filament
—  Lack for the work table surface treatment
—  Power cable and USB A-B cable

----------


## HTW

3D printer SkyOne is also suitable for engraving and milling. An example of engraving of aluminium is available in this video:



En example of milling of plastic for a circuit board is here:

----------


## Navsk

*Mega Morgan*I saw such printers in South Africa as Mega Morgan.
Do you have more information about SCARA mechanics? Than these printers it is better Cartesian?

----------


## HTW

SCARA is an  acronym - "Selective Compliance Assembly Robot Arm". It first was used for robot arm motion.

Usually SCARA mechanics is faster and more accurate than Cartesian mechanics. There is not any belt pulleys or other parts, which often need to be tighten. So the 3D printer with SCARA mechanics provides high repeatability. Once printed detail can be duplicated many times (even in a month). And the printer doesn't need to be maintained every time. One calibration per month is more than enough.

Here is video demonstration of printer's arms moving:



Levers of this printer are made from an aluminium alloy, with a usage of combined journal and thrust bearings, the mechanism is equipped by a unit of automatic backlash eliminating. 
The main advantage of such printer - printing quality is stable and it doesn't require permanent adjusting.Another advantage - it is very compact in compare to the same printing area prunters. And it works very silent.

Please, refer to this website to get more information: https://3dlaboratorio.es/eng/3d-printers.htm

----------

